# Swollen under armpit, very sore-breastfeeding related and what to do?



## Mamatolea (Jan 17, 2007)

Ok, so I am a new mom, only breastfeeding for 5 days now and I am still engorged since my milk dropped 2 days ago. I am pumping(finally today) and BFing now, and today I started beig VERY tender and sore under my right armpit. It is swollen to the touch and hurts when I move!

Is this ducts? And should I be doing something about it or will it go away as I BF more?


----------



## peachymomma (Jun 25, 2003)

are you wearing an underwire bra? If you are take that thing off mama and get a nice soft bra on. Try a hot shower and massage the sore spot down towards the nipple. I really like to manually express what ever I massage down. And several times a day use a warm pack and massage towards the nipple then nurse the baby. watch for fever and flu like symptoms. if you get those call your care provider right away.
http://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/mom/mastitis.html


----------



## little (Oct 27, 2006)

about the underwire.... i have bras that fit great and took the wire out







then u don t have to buy new bras! good luck !


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamatolea* 
Ok, so I am a new mom, only breastfeeding for 5 days now and I am still engorged since my milk dropped 2 days ago. I am pumping(finally today) and BFing now, and today I started beig VERY tender and sore under my right armpit. It is swollen to the touch and hurts when I move!

Is this ducts? And should I be doing something about it or will it go away as I BF more?

I have ducts in my right armpit. When the milk first came it, it was very sore there. You could try applying some heat to it - either a buckwheat hot "water bottle" or a warm wash cloth. I also have a swollen lymph gland in the right, armpit, too. GOOD LUCK & CONGRATS!


----------



## cactustx (Jul 3, 2006)

went thru this myself! turned out to be extra breast tissue. the soreness subsided after a few weeks.


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

I had the exact same thing and it totally scared me! But a nice warm shower and a little massage, and 2-3 days later it was totally gone.


----------

